# Step7 auf Beckhoff HW mit IBH Softec CPU



## blackhack (27 November 2008)

Hallo liebes SPS Forum,

ich habe nun einiges an Recherche hinter mir und muss folgendes Dilemma lösen.
Es soll die Steuerung unserer Maschinen auf die Hardware von Beckhoff und Ethercat umgestellt werden.
Das ist ja erstmal ein guter Gedanke.
Nun aber das Dilemma, ich hab nicht genügend Manpower um das in der
vorgegebenen Zeit zu realisieren.
Mein Lösungsansatz dazu ist,
ich rüste die Beckhoff HW erstmal mit einer IBH Softec CPU vom Typ S7-CX317S aus und lade dann mein vorhandenes S7 Programm.
Es sind mit Sicherheit einige Anpassungen nötig, aber dazu reicht die Zeit.
Läuft dann das ganze, habe ich die Zeit um auch mit der Software auf Beckhoff und ST umzusteigen.

Was haltet ihr von meinem Lösungsansatz?
Und noch wichtiger hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der S7-CX317S

Danke für eure Antworten
blackhack


----------



## zotos (27 November 2008)

[IMHO]
S7 Code auf einer Beckhoff Hardware zu betreiben ist ja noch schlimmer als eine S7 mit S5 Code zu beleidigen.

Konsequent ist anders.

Liegt es wirklich nur an der Manpower? Sollen da noch mehr Projekte mit Beckhoff kommen? Wer besteht auf Beckhoff und verzichtet auf TwinCAT

[/IMHO]


----------



## repök (27 November 2008)

Und wenn das ganze dann mit Step7 läuft, wieso noch mal anfangen? 
Irgendwie will ich das nicht ganz verstehen...


----------



## trinitaucher (27 November 2008)

Ich sehe den größten Vorteil von Beckhoff auch in der Software. Bei den IBH-Steuerungen wird ja bloß Beckhoff Hardware eingesetzt, die Vorteile von TwinCAT werden gar nicht richtig genutzt. Eine Systemmigration (sofern gewünscht) wird dadurch quasi nur verschoben.
Die Hardware, finde ich, ist nur Nebensache.
... Wenn schon, dann richtig ...


----------



## Ludewig (27 November 2008)

Der Fragesteller hat nicht bezweifelt, das Twincat hundertmal besser ist als Step7. Nur schafft er es nicht, das *vorhandene* Programm nach Twincat umzusetzen.

Also ist sein Weg der richtige!?


----------



## blackhack (28 November 2008)

Danke für den Spiessrutenlauf den ihr mir nun beschert habt 

Aber scheinbar habt ihr meine Ausführung nicht richtig verstanden.
Ich will in absehbarer Zeit natürlich komplett auf Beckhoff umrüsten.
Aber halt, aufgrund zu geringer Manpower, in zwei Schritten.
Erstmal die HW und im kommenden Jahr dann die SW.

Meine Frage war eigentlich, Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der IBH Softec CPU?

Trotzdem, das Echo auf meine Frage find ich klasse


----------



## drfunfrock (28 November 2008)

Du kämpfst dann mit 3 Lieferanten: Siemens, IBH und Beckhoff. Ich weiss nicht, ob das so klug ist. Zudem muss nicht nur das Know-How da sein, sondern auch der Service über die Jahre gewährleistet werden. Die Maschinen mit der Software von IBH werden da unter die Räder kommen.


----------



## blackhack (28 November 2008)

Das ist so schon Richtig nur werde ich die Maschinen die mit IBH CPU laufen,
dann wenn die neue SW steht, mit Beckhoff CPU und TwinCat nachrüsten.
Vielleicht zum Verständnis, wir haben Serienmaschinen, das heist es wird nicht für jede Maschine eine andere SW geben.


----------



## drfunfrock (28 November 2008)

Dir bleibt wohl realistisch gesehen nichts anderes über, als mit der Software von IBH zu fahren, wenn man nicht noch bei Siemens bleiben kann und du keine Zeit hast, alles nach IEC61131 zu portieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2008)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Der Fragesteller hat nicht bezweifelt, das Twincat hundertmal besser ist als Step7. Nur schafft er es nicht, das *vorhandene* Programm nach Twincat umzusetzen.



Hallo,

jedes System hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, das haben wir auch 
schon ein paar mal rauf und runter diskutiert.



drfunfrock schrieb:


> Du kämpfst dann mit 3 Lieferanten: Siemens, IBH und Beckhoff. Ich weiss nicht, ob das so klug ist .... Zudem muss nicht nur das Know-How da sein, sondern auch der Service über die Jahre gewährleistet werden. Die Maschinen mit der Software von IBH werden da unter die Räder kommen.



Mit der IBH-Lösung hast Du IBH als Ansprechpartner, Siemens und
Beckhoff interessiert das nicht. IBH ist ja schon ein paar Jährchen
erfolgreich am Markt und ich denke sie können und werden den 
Support auch leisten.

@blackhack
Trotzdem: Wenn Du Dich für einen Umstieg auf Twincat entschieden 
hast, würde ich den in _einem_ Schritt machen. Wenn Du den Umstieg 
wie angedacht in zwei Schritten machst, musst Du über eine gewisse 
Zeit drei verschiedene Systeme pflegen und das kostet richtig Geld.



blackhack schrieb:


> Das ist so schon Richtig nur werde ich die Maschinen die mit IBH CPU laufen,
> dann wenn die neue SW steht, mit Beckhoff CPU und TwinCat nachrüsten.
> Vielleicht zum Verständnis, wir haben Serienmaschinen, das heist es wird nicht für jede Maschine eine andere SW geben.




Ich würde auf der aktuellen Schiene bleiben und freie Kapazitäten
in die Vorbereitung des endgültigen Umstiegs investieren statt
einen Teilumstieg durchzuführen.


----------



## blackhack (28 November 2008)

Danke erstmal für die vielen Denkanstösse.

Vielleicht muss ich noch dazufügen, daß im kommenden Jahr eine neue Maschine auf den Markt kommen muss. Ich will aber nicht in der neuen Maschine wieder mit Siemens steuern, sondern die neue Maschine als Sprungbrett in die Beckhoffwelt nutzen.
Wenn Siemens drinn bleibt, dann bekomme ich das nicht mehr raus.

Tja irgendwie ist das schon eine Zwickmühle.


----------



## drfunfrock (28 November 2008)

blackhack schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die vielen Denkanstösse.
> 
> Vielleicht muss ich noch dazufügen, daß im kommenden Jahr eine neue Maschine auf den Markt kommen muss. Ich will aber nicht in der neuen Maschine wieder mit Siemens steuern, sondern die neue Maschine als Sprungbrett in die Beckhoffwelt nutzen.
> Wenn Siemens drinn bleibt, dann bekomme ich das nicht mehr raus.
> ...



Ich gebe dem Gerhard Bäurle davor recht. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht und so wollte ich mein erstes Posting verstanden wissen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2008)

blackhack schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die vielen Denkanstösse.
> 
> Vielleicht muss ich noch dazufügen, daß im kommenden Jahr eine neue Maschine auf den Markt kommen muss. Ich will aber nicht in der neuen Maschine wieder mit Siemens steuern, sondern die neue Maschine als Sprungbrett in die Beckhoffwelt nutzen.
> 
> Wenn Siemens drinn bleibt, dann bekomme ich das nicht mehr raus.



Ja, mit der neue Maschinen-Serie kann ich den Denkansatz mit der
Zwischenlösung nachvollziehen. 



blackhack schrieb:


> Tja irgendwie ist das schon eine Zwickmühle.



Kannst Du den Aufwand abschätzen, der durch

a) die jetztige Umstellung auf IBH CX
b) die spätere Umstellung auf Twincat

jeweils entsteht?

Anschließend würde ich prüfen, ob für den selben Betrag 
(oder weniger ) ein Codesys-/Twincat-Spezialist (wie 
z. B. *3S-Systems*) eingekauft werden kann, der Euch 
beim direkten Umstieg unterstützt.


----------



## blackhack (28 November 2008)

Danke erstmal für die Anregungen.

Herr Beuerle,
ich werd mich dann in einer ruhigen Minute (momentan rennen mir alle das Büro ein) mal hinsetzen und versuchen annähernd die Zeiten zu kalkulieren.

Aber ein Erfahrungsaustausch mit einem Anwender der IBH Softec CPU würde mich trotzdem interessieren.

so long
blackhack


----------



## Integer (29 November 2008)

Hallo Blackhack
Habe mich auch mal für die IBH CPU interessiert. Auch mit dem Gedanken, eine art mix zwischen Siemens und Beckhoff zu machen.
Habe das ganze dann aber zurück gestuft, weil die Vorteile mich nicht überzeugen konnten. 
Eine Frage noch: Hast du dier schon mal über die Visualisierung Gedanken gemacht? Oder hast du da nur Tasten und Lampen wie vor 20 Jahren?
Eine solche Seriemaschine hat doch sicher ein Panel mit grafischer Oberfläche, Rezepturverwaltung, Sprachumschaltung, Benutzerverwaltung, ... Wie sieht den bei dir die temporäre Lösung mit IBH aus bezüglich Panel? Für mich sinds immer 2 Dinge. SPS-Steuerung und Bedienung, Panel. 
Gruss Integer


----------



## blackhack (1 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Integer,

da hast du natürlich recht.
Die Visualisierung und übergeordnete Steuerung läuft auf einem PC
der über einen OPC Server an die SPS gekoppelt ist.
Das sollte laut IBH auch bei ihren CPU's problemlos möglich sein.

Gruß
blackhack


----------



## Blackforest (7 Dezember 2008)

*Wo ist denn euer Problem*

In der Regel erstelle ich S7 Bausteine kopiere diese nach Beckhoff oder umgekehrt. Und das geht. Weil dies in ST/SCL genau das gleiche ist.
Läßt man die Strucks weg, reicht sogar kopieren.


----------



## nekron (7 Dezember 2008)

blackhack schrieb:


> Hallo Integer,
> 
> da hast du natürlich recht.
> Die Visualisierung und übergeordnete Steuerung läuft auf einem PC
> ...



Also als Leidgeplagter User des IBH-OPC-Servers kann ich dazu nur sagen ...

Finger weg davon ...

Ich hatte mit der aktuellen Version extreme Performance-Probleme, habe fuer IBH Sogar einen Test-Client gemacht, ihnen OPC-Tools (wie z.b. von Kassl) genannt, mit derern Monitoren sich das alles nachvollziehen laesst ...

Über Wochen ist nichts passiert trotz mehrmaligen Rückfragen, danach bin ich ein wenig explodiert, und mir wurde dann gesagt, das die Lösung dieses Problems wohl noch Monate dauern würde, mir jedoch angeboten, den OPC-Server zurückzunehmen ... Super ... wenn ich üerlege was mich das Teil an Geld (in Form von Zeit, Ärger mit dem Kunden) gekostet hat. 
Wir sind daraufhin auf Deltalogic umgestiegen, auch deren Support ist (passivempfinden) wesentlich besser.

Auch unsere Probleme mit der ersten Version von IBHLink zum Programmieren ist auf recht wenig Resonanz gestossen...

Dies ist keine Negativwerbung, meine reine Meinung.

nekron


----------



## blackhack (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo nekron
besten dank erstmal für dein posting.

So wie ich das lese hattest dur vornehmlich Probleme mit dem OPC Server von IBH. Nun wir setzen jetzt schon den OPC Server von Siemens ein und haben nicht vor zu wechseln. Das mit dem schlechten Support macht mich jedoch schon nachdenklich. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen ob der Siemens OPC Server auf die IBH CPU problemlos zugreifen kann?

Gruß
blackhack


----------



## blackhack (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo Alle,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich war heute beim Schefe und hab ihm meine Bedenken geschildert.
Dann hab ich ihm meinen Lösungsvorschlag unterbreitet:
Wir bleiben auch bei der neuen Anlage erstmal bei Siemens SPS 
und in der gesparten Zeit stellen wir intern auf Beckhoff um.
Sind wir dann fertig bekommt die neue Maschine Beckhoff spendiert.

Fazit:  IBH ist raus und Siemens folgt so schnell wie möglich. 

blackhack


----------

